# [SOLVED] Rechargeable AAA AA batteries



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have BTY AA Nimh rechargeable Batteries at 3000mah and AAA Nimh rechargeable Batteries at 1000mah.

With a 150mA charger. How many hours should I charge them for ?


I ask sellers on E-bay. They all can't seem to give me an answer.


Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Rechargeable AAA AA batteries*

The 3000 will take the best part of a full day. 8 -10 hours for the 1000


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Rechargeable AAA AA batteries*

Even though I am a fan of eBay and what people sell and I like to use it for a lot of things, batteries are not one of them.

I purchased the batteries you listed above and they do not hold a charge for very long. The older the battery gets, the less of a charge it holds.

My strong recommendation is to stick with Duracell or Energizer branded batteries. Here are the ones I bought:

Energizer AA Rechargeable 4 Pack Batteries Brand New 039800016362 | eBay

4 x Energizer NH12BP 4 AAA 700 mAh Rechargeable Batteries 039800028808 | eBay


----------



## Syncopator (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: Rechargeable AAA AA batteries*

Yes, eBay sellers frequently know nothing about what they sell. 

Ideally NiMH cells should be charged from a specially designed charger. 

If you can't obtain one, I suggest the following, but you should ensure that they are fully discharged before starting. If you don't do so, they get over-charged and this will quickly result in damage.

The 3000mAh AA cells need to be charged for 20 hours from a 150mA charger.

The 1000mAh AAA cells, 6 hours and 40 minutes from a 150mA charger.

(You divide the cell's capacity by the charger's current.)


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Syncopator said:


> Yes, eBay sellers frequently know nothing about what they sell.
> 
> Ideally NiMH cells should be charged from a specially designed charger.
> 
> ...


Thanks

I have one if these Sunbeam chargers-









I guess I don't need to discharge before I charge with this charger?


Thanks


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Rechargeable AAA AA batteries*

No, you can put the batter to charge even if its at 80%.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Rechargeable AAA AA batteries*

I tried to turn green and use recharging batteries. they tend not to last as long and took too long to charge. I now have all of them in a box somewhere and just use regular batteries. 

if you are going to go with rechargeable batteries, then stick with the recommended charger for them. Could be a fire hazard if you don't. I had a recharging battery explode years ago when I didn't use the proper charger. No fire just a small mess and heat damage on the table.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Rechargeable AAA AA batteries*



Syncopator said:


> Yes, eBay sellers frequently know nothing about what they sell.
> 
> Ideally NiMH cells should be charged from a specially designed charger.
> 
> ...



How many volts are they suppose to read when they are fully charged ?

Sometimes I get 1.47 volts and sometimes I get 1.37 volts for a 1.2 volt printed displayed on lablel on the battery.. 
I guess it depends on the brand of the battery and mah ?

Thanks


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Rechargeable AAA AA batteries*



sobeit said:


> if you are going to go with rechargeable batteries, then stick with the recommended charger for them. Could be a fire hazard if you don't. I had a recharging battery explode years ago when I didn't use the proper charger. No fire just a small mess and heat damage on the table.


What about charger which can charge both Ni-CD and Ni-MH AA AAA 9V Rechargeable Battery Charger sold in E-bay from China. Are they reliable and any good ?

Thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Rechargeable AAA AA batteries*

Although rather pricey, the '*Powerex C800S*' charger is excellent value for money. It can charge up to 8 AA/AAA batteries, each on it's own charging circuit. An LCD display shows the status of each battery and there's 3 charging-modes: 'Soft' (slow trickle, good for batteries but slow), 'Fast' (shortens battery life but fully charged in less time), 'Condition' (When batteries 'fade' or start to lose capacity, the conditioner will charge, deep-discharge and recharge batteries automatically for maximum rejuvenation).

It can handle NiMH and NiCD, but not simultaneously. I've had mine for some years now and it's an excellent unit :wink:


----------

